# Welcome to the European Delivery Forum - Please Read This First



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Welcome to the European Delivery Forum.

Please read this brief message for suggestions and pointers.

1.) Please read the European Delivery wiki
2.) Place your order with a CA who understands European Delivery (there are many sponsors here, including Ricki at DiFeo, Irv at Motorwerks, Adrian at South Atlanta, and Philippe at South Bay who participate here and regularly work with Festers)
3.) Post your date on the Official European Delivery Calendar
4.) Reserve Rolf for VIP Pickup Service from the Airport (to take you directly to the BMW Welt or to your hotel). See the wiki or this thread for contact details. 
5.) If you are going from November through March, reserve winter tires here
5.) Plan your itinerary (see the wiki for suggestions and search here in the forum)
6.) Once you have a preliminary itinerary, feel free to post it here. We guarantee you'll get more feedback than you ever imagined.
7.) At the Welt, be sure to sign the Bimmerfest Guest Buch (aka ,,das Buch``)
8.) Comply with the Bimmerfest 12-hour rule and post a photo of your car here in the forum within 12 hours of taking delivery at the BMW Welt.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=845334

In 2015 and 2016, some people have received tax letters for €32. This has been paid by BMW as described in the above linked thread.


----------

